# Stanley C557B



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I never heard of it, is there more information I can find on this plane?
Thanks


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Have a photo?


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stanley-%[email protected]@K_W0QQitemZ260554404770QQcmdZViewItemQQimsxZ20100219?IMSfp=TL100219124001r21157


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

It is a modern stanley #4. Similar to http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=PLANES&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=12-003&SDesc=Bailey%26%23174%3BSmoothing+Bench+Plane

If your looking for one try

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-4-HAND-PLANE-SWEET-HEART-TYPE-15-ORANGE-FROG_W0QQitemZ260556871185QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3caa665611

or

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-STANLEY-BAILEY-hand-plane-tool-4-corrugated_W0QQitemZ140384691772QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item20af94663c


----------



## Alonso83 (Jul 14, 2009)

Steven, you can also try this one very nice little plane with low knob, old, very old

Good luck!!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Did anyone ever say what kind of plane the c557 is? I have one much like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-Woodworking-Plane-C557B-/250755475680?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6230e8e0

but in better condition.

Is it a scrub plane?


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

a jack plane?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

WayneC said it is a modern version of the #4 smoothing plane. The Jack plane is a #6.

Check out http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html and learn everything you ever wanted to know.


----------

